# Marineland - Aquarium Light Timer



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

So I got this thing from the LFS and gave it a go. For some reason, the light will go off once it hits the time set for the lights to be off but never turns back on when it gets to that specific time. I'm also a little confused about the switch at the top. There are two symbols to switch to. One looks like the letter "I" and the other looks like an image of a clock. Which side should the switch be moved to?

Thanks!


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

one is on all the time, the other uses the timer.... its a pretty nice timer btw, you can make your lights go on and off every 15 min if you wanted to.


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone have a possible resolution to my problem?


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

You have a link to this specific product? Likely the answer is in the user manual for this model.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Slow response, sorry for double post.


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

I've looked the product up, hoping there would be a different take on the manual but they are all the same. This thing might as well not come with a manual, as it is pretty useless.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

http://store.seacorals.net/maaqliti15mi.html

Are we talking about this one?

If so I believe that you push the buttons in for all the "on" times and have them out for the "off" times. Move it to the "off position" and turn the switch on top so the lights are off. turn the big dial(time) around all the way a couple times. Should turn the lights on then off on then off, repeat.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

under_control said:


> http://store.seacorals.net/maaqliti15mi.html
> 
> Are we talking about this one?
> 
> If so I believe that you push the buttons in for all the "on" times and have them out for the "off" times. Move it to the "off position" and turn the switch on top so the lights are off. turn the big dial(time) around all the way a couple times. Should turn the lights on then off on then off, repeat.


I have this timer, and that is exactly right. I agree with you that the manual is badly written, I even had to get my dad to help me get it to work at the correct time.


----------

